# Myles an them broke the ice



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

About 45 minutes ago....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice crab cruncher.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey mod...........................isn't this post in the wrong section? lol

sweet fish............congrats!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *Caspr21 (3/23/2010)*Hey mod...........................isn't this post in the wrong section? lol
> 
> sweet fish............congrats!


Looks like it's in the right spot to me! 

Nice fish boys!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

nice fish...wish i was able to enjoy the sun and get on the water today.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice catch wat it weight? glad to see them being caught now if i can only catch one


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *blanetankersley (3/23/2010)*Nice catch wat it weight? glad to see them being caught now if i can only catch one




they called me right after it hit the box...said it was 40-50ish


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fish was fourty five pounds ate an eel and only one we saw.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

We saw yall go by on the big dock..We didnt see any fish today..Nice fish guys


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!! :clap

I thought you all would be one of the first folks to land em!!!

Might have been too:letsdrink easy for ya, ya'll need 5ftrs in a 19ft boat with no sterring!!!!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job guys! We found one, but he had Lockjaw.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Great way to break the ice. Hope it is going to be a good year.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great season opener!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WAY TO GO GUY'S. I'LL BE A LOOKING SOON!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!! Good job on the fish! I got the port engine back together yesterday, so Sat. will be our first fishing day. I sure hope we have a good run this year. See ya'll on the H2O!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang

And my boat is still on the hill in pensacola :banghead


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on a nice fish!!!:clap


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

VERY NICEE


----------

